# Legal Eagle has entered the chat, about OGL 1.1



## darjr (Yesterday at 6:02 AM)

Apparently they haven't talked yet but Matt on live stream sounded like he was going to try and at least would love too.
Note that Legal Eagle has talked to Roll For Combat and a host of others as well.

@Morrus I don't have his contact info but he should talk to you too.

His channel is linked below and I've subscribed and set alerts to on.



			https://www.youtube.com/@LegalEagle


----------



## GMMichael (Yesterday at 6:13 AM)

Was hoping this was LegalEagle.  Guessing the latter is more reputable...


----------



## WarDriveWorley (Yesterday at 10:06 PM)

darjr said:


> View attachment 272025
> 
> Apparently they haven't talked yet but Matt on live stream sounded like he was going to try and at least would love too.
> Note that Legal Eagle has talked to Roll For Combat and a host of others as well.
> ...



I love his work. Can't wait to see his response


----------



## Clint_L (Yesterday at 10:51 PM)

Yeah, I'm a fan. Should be entertaining.


----------



## overgeeked (Yesterday at 11:10 PM)

Yeah. I’m looking forward to this. He has a big following.


----------

